# Philips CDD4801/71 friert System ein



## MeinerEiner_80 (27. Juli 2005)

hallöchen,
Da mein aktueller Brenner verraucht ist, wollte ich meinen alten auf WinXP laufen lassen. Es handelt sich um einen  Philips CDD4801/71 mit Firmware 1.3.( Uralt Modell) 
Das Problem ist aber, das eine ganze Zeit lang alles stabil läuft, aber er dann das System zum einfrieren bringt. Auch neubooten endet wieder im eingefroreren Zustand. 
Kennt vielleicht einer das Problem und weiß wie man es beheben könnte?
Habe daran gedacht, die Firmware zu updaten, und mir dazu verschiedene Flashtools von Philips besorgt ebenso auch viele neue *.cvt Files.  Nur erkennt das Flashtool meinen Brenner zwar, aber nicht die *.cvt Files.  
Habe dann auch geschaut, ob ich das irgendwie manuell machen könnte, aber dazu auch eben nicht viel gefunden. Bis jetzt konnt ich nur herausfinden, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der dieses Problem hat, aber zu einer vernünftigen Lösung ist noch keiner gekommen..

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee?
*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

